# mdbtools-0.7.1_1



## Anonymous (May 6, 2014)

exits compile on `FreeBSD-9.2` amd64 with


```
odbc.c:24:17: fatal error: sql.h: No such file or directory
 #include <sql.h>
                 ^
compilation terminated.
*** [odbc.lo] Error code 1
odbc.c:24:17: fatal error: sql.h: No such file or directory
 #include <sql.h>
                 ^
compilation terminated.
*** [libmdbodbcW_la-odbc.lo] Error code 1
connectparams.c:46:22: fatal error: sqltypes.h: No such file or directory
 #include <sqltypes.h>
                      ^
compilation terminated.
*** [libmdbodbcW_la-connectparams.lo] Error code 1
connectparams.c:46:22: fatal error: sqltypes.h: No such file or directory
 #include <sqltypes.h>
```


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

*Re: mdbtools-0.7.1*

This is a known problem. See ports/189382. There is a patch attached to the PR that you can try now, or you can wait until the patch gets committed.


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

FYI, I was able to successfully install databases/mdbtools after applying the patch.


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2014)

Thank you, works with the patch.


----------

